# 6lbs in 2 weeks



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

On the 9-12-09 i was 12st, 4lbs

On the 23-12-09 iam 12st, 10lbs

so far so good. must be ph:becky:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats good going mate.....i have just gone back on cycle after 9months using Var and Test and have gained 13lbs in 10days


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

thats nothing i will get about ten pounds on in two days xmas day boxing day


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

FAT BOY said:


> thats nothing i will get about ten pounds on in two days xmas day boxing day


Amen to that...have a good one mate


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I hoping to gain a few myself. Now's where's all them mince pies got to.


----------



## c8rsa (Jan 7, 2006)

Good going man!


----------



## Kris23 (Jan 27, 2010)

Good going mate. Just hope most of that gain is muscle!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

i think so but now im cutting so im back to 12,6..gonna cut til i get back to 11.7


----------

